# Semaglutide (Ozempic) for Weight Loss



## Allhail Ragnar (Apr 8, 2021)

Been hearing how awesome this stuff is for weight-loss as an appetite suppressant, even though it's for Type 2 diabetes. Anyone have any actual experience with it?

Sidenote: I've done ECA stack, and can certainly handle caffeine as I already drink plenty of coffee per day. Also have Phentermine, but it makes me too jittery.


----------



## vpiedu (Apr 9, 2021)

no experience with this but MT2 destroys my appetite. 

VP


----------



## *Bio* (Apr 23, 2021)

I edited your title.  Asking for sources is against the rules!


----------



## Type-IIx (Apr 25, 2021)

I have some recent research on Liraglutide which is promising. It's commercially available at the moment but VERY expensive.


----------



## Allhail Ragnar (Apr 26, 2021)

Type-IIx said:


> I have some recent research on Liraglutide which is promising. It's commercially available at the moment but VERY expensive.



Yeah, I've read up on Liraglutide and Duraglutide as well. And have found the same thing - that they are expensive. My Dr. is going to have me take an HA1C blood test this week, I'm going to see if I can convince him to get me a prescription. He's pretty open minded, so we'll see.


----------



## vmax1700 (Aug 12, 2021)

I have tried Ozempic/Wegovy  ( semaglutide ) and it works as advertised. It removes your hunger, and you only need one injection a week -  side effects...feeling bloated, diarrhea, stomach flu.


----------

